# scapulothoracic bursa injection



## codedog (Sep 15, 2010)

Patient had a c5-6, c6-7( left )  intraarticular facet joint injections  with also a left scapulothoracic bursa injection. Is the bursa coode included in with the facet joint injections, if not,  would code 20610 be appropriate?thanks


----------



## bethh05 (Sep 16, 2010)

I would think that you can code the scapulothoracic injection separately with 20610.


----------

